# VNC Enterprise Exception/Zonealarm Firewall



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

I recently installed RealVNC Enterprise vE4.5.1 on two computers at home. I can connect to my wife's computer, but after awhile, it just closes the connection and I am disconnected from her computer.

I am running Zonealarm Security Suite v8.0.298.035. Prior to installing Zonealarm Security Suite, I had an older version of Zonealarm Firewall where I could add an exception to allow RealVNC. I added an exception for RealVNC through my router. Can anyone advise me on how to add an exception to this particular version of Zonealarm Security Suite (v8.0.298.035)? Is there anything else I need to do to properly configure both of these programs (or any others) so that I will have a reliable connection? Any help configuring this software so that I will stop losing my connection would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just don't recommend ZoneAlarm at all. I've had NOTHING but problems with it and I consider myself pretty savvy with computers and networking. If you have a router I'd check to see if it has a firewall and just use that instead.


----------



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

As a long time user of Zone Alarm, I would like to know your reasons for not using it. My router does have a built-in firewall. I am just interested to know why you recommend not using it. Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Early on when I first began to host my website from home I used ZoneAlarm in an attempt to protect it.

Instead of disallowing bad traffic NOTHING went through. Nothing in and nothing out. None of the rules I set would work and even after removing it the damn computer still couldn't communicate. I had to wipe to get it working again.


----------

